# New to the business. Please help



## deryckb1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi,
I am very new to this business of selling t-shirts online. I just received today my first set of files from the graphic designer. My question is how do I get the print on demand company to do various colors of the design? Do I need separate files for each color? I know this sounds like a silly question but like I said, I am very new to this business. 
Look forward to hearing your answers. And thank you in advance for answering.


deryckb1


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Depending on the fulfillment company, you would either have to give them separate files for each color combination you want printed or see if they can change the colors for you once they receive them. Most likely they will charge you for the artwork services to change colors.


----------

